

My Lisp Experiences and the Development of GNU Emacs - mofey
http://www.gnu.org/gnu/rms-lisp.html
Transcript of Richard Stallman's Speech, 28 Oct 2002, at the International Lisp Conference
======
thurn
Emacs is the first and probably best proof that you can write fast and
responsive software without needing to stick close to machine code the whole
time. It's a compelling counterexample to those who don't believe you can
write "real" software in Python or Ruby.

~~~
ssp
Maybe I'm missing the joke, but Emacs was famous for bringing multi-megabyte
machines to their knees and garbage collecting for minutes. The joke was that
emacs stood for "eight megabytes and constantly swapping".

~~~
angus77
Which would've been funny when eight megabytes was a lot of memory. Just try
and buy that little memory today.

~~~
rbanffy
If you manage to do it, it's ridiculously expensive. Believe me - I restore
interesting computers from the 80's and early 90's

